# Sugar glider size compared to rat (buying accessories)



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I need to know what size a sugar glider is compared to a rat. I'm looking at fun stuff on etsy but I don't want to buy something and it be too small for my ratties. Thanks


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're actually about the same size. Gliders, ferretts, degus, chinchillas and rats all use similar size accessories


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

They're little...about the size of a gerbil, they weigh about 4 ounces.  I have a friend who has a couple.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Really? The ones I've seen looked like female rats. Ooops!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, little...the males may be a little bigger than a gerbil but my friend has a colony of 4 girls and they're pretty small.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

They are about the same length wise with tails included, but rats a much bigger than sugar gliders all around. Some of my sugar glider and rat stuff can be interchanged, but on average I make my rats stuff a few inches bigger. Sugar gliders curl up in little balls when they sleep and wrap their tail around themselves and like being in more closed in environments, rats just don't curl up like sugar gliders, so making their stuff bigger allows for them to stretch out.


----------

